# Big UP Bear (600 Pds.) Pic



## Handlining Rules (Jan 17, 2002)

Taken near Daggett 


http://www.menomineecountyjournal.com/index.php/photo-gallery?func=detail&id=539


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Wish they had better pics.....


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I agree, the animal in the back of a truck, or minivan never has been very appealing. Wouldn't frame that one.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That is a big bear! It might not be the best pic but hey not everyone goes out hunting with a camers in tow and some times in the excitement the idea just gets lost.


----------



## Handlining Rules (Jan 17, 2002)

That was the only picture that I could find of it. I agree not the best. Turns out this bear was shot about 10 miles from our deer camp. Big bear none the less.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Ya, nice bear no the less. How about A BIG CONGRATS TO GLENN!!! Must of been of hell of a hunt, can't wait to hear the story. Boy, if it weren't for this forum I would say I was appalled. A guy shoots a trophy and all you can say is sure wish they had a better picture. Hells bells if I should show the picture of the one I got.


----------



## Steve White (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe not the best pic. But any seasoned bear hunter has to respect the size of that bear. Conrats to the hunter!


----------

